# [request] kid yamamoto vs jujitsu guy



## sendo (Nov 26, 2006)

anyone have a link to the video where yamamoto is going against some jujitsu guy? it pretty much looks like freestyle wrestling vs jujitsu....yamamoto is wearing some tight white shorts and the jujitsu guy is wearing his jujitsu outfit....sorry thats the best i could explain >.< but i realy want to see this video again


----------



## sendo (Dec 3, 2006)

/bump

any video of yamamoto wrestling would be fine actually


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2006)

did you check youtube or myspace video?

they are loaded with random vids. I'll check a little later.

oh, and no need to bump here, people won't resond unless they have something to say unlike sherdog.


----------



## sendo (Dec 4, 2006)

ok thanks...and i checked youtube and theres mostly highlight videos of him and MMA videos

couldnt find any strictly grappling/wrestling matches


----------



## Shogun (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah I checked myself. I haven't seen any grappling matches on there. you may want to find out what events he's competed in and then search those events. even if you have to pay for the dvds.


----------



## sendo (Dec 11, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5940312112607720426
6:48 - 6:54 are the kinds of matches i want to see


----------

